
Ask HN: Are you using GPU databases, what has your experience been? - dominotw
eg: Mapd, brytlyt , blazingdb, Kinetica ect
======
hackermailman
Only for hobby projects, nothing running in production at scale. There's some
talks here at CMU for hardware accelerated databases (gpu and fpga/asic) if
interested with some good q&a
[https://db.cs.cmu.edu/seminar2018/](https://db.cs.cmu.edu/seminar2018/)

~~~
dominotw
those videos are what led me to this question :)

